# Blondes rule!



## E-jeezy

Just curious as to what a different group than my friends think about my photo's. All pics taken with the nikkor 50mm 1.8 natural light 


1.






2.





3.


----------



## quiddity

cant get a good feeling for these, maybe if you posted a dozen or so others


----------



## molested_cow

Self portrait???


----------



## E-jeezy

Lol def not self portraits, this is just my friend we got bored and had a photoshoot...I have more that I can post in a little bit...


----------



## BlackDog

In photo #1 her left leg and foot looks weird. It also looks like she is posing in front of an attic which does nothing for me. #3 there are parts that are under exposed (her arms) and parts of her shirt are blown out. Just my personal opinion and I'm a newbie so taken my CC for what it's worth! Keep Shooting!


----------



## E-jeezy

Here's some more if anyone's interested...


4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## o hey tyler

Have you ever tried changing your ISO? It's pretty cool, there are other ISOs other than 800, and the lower ones will give you better image quality. :thumbup:

In addition to that, I noticed a lot of your shots were shot at a small aperture. I don't know why you chose to do that either, it really just kind of defies logic. Especially for portraiture, as you'd want your lens to be optically prime. You also didn't use natural light on all of them, there was at least one where the flash was fired.


----------



## E-jeezy

#2 & 4 were shot with an external strobe. I was shooting wide open for the clothed photos, and I moved up to like f/11 for the bikini shots because they were way over exposed with anything less


----------



## NayLoMo6C

hubba bubba   

uhh...i mean... great shots, especially #7


----------



## Forkie

Loving #2.  Nice friend you have there! 

By the way, whats going on with her belly?  Is it held together with screws or something?!


----------



## RalphP13

Forkie said:


> Loving #2.  Nice friend you have there!
> 
> By the way, whats going on with her belly?  Is it held together with screws or something?!



They look like microdermal implants - a type of piercing.


I like #2 and #7 best. 
I think you have some room for improvement as mentioned already, but you have some great subject matter to work with!


Thanks, Ralph


----------



## o hey tyler

E-jeezy said:


> #2 & 4 were shot with an external strobe. I was shooting wide open for the clothed photos, and I moved up to like f/11 for the bikini shots because they were way over exposed with anything less


 
They were probably over exposed because you were shooting on ISO 800, just like I told you before. And no, you haven't posted any shots where you were shooting wide open. There's shutter speed, aperture, and ISO. Those 3 things control your exposure. It sounds like you should read though your manual again... Maybe "Understanding Exposure" too.


----------



## Forkie

RalphP13 said:


> microdermal implants


 
Yikes. No thanks...


----------



## Trever1t

lol, I didn't even notice the belly jewelery 

O Hey Tyler is correct and you should listen to his advice. It's clear you need to learn more of the exposure triangle. Lower ISO+wider aperture = faster shutter speed to get same exposure.


BTW #7 would be a lot, a LOT better if she was looking at us into the lens!


----------



## Big Mike

I don't like the skin tones in #1 and #6.  She looks like an Umpa Lumpa.


----------



## mishele

I like #2. I have always had boob envy!!!


----------



## vtf

#3, 4 and 7 look like the before shots in a "where to use flash" chapter. A good example is #6 vs. #7, light/no light. I really don't know why I'm in such a flash kick but this is really the best examples I've seen that could've came from a book. In addition it would've help pull that iso down to 100. #6 and 7 are good examples of not following the meter before shooting as in #6 your subject is in bright sunlight and in 7 in the shade which does affect the metering (yet settings are the same) and you could've used flash or taken aperture down to f8 slow the shutter speed to compensate. Keep at it, you've got the model. :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel

quiddity said:


> cant get a good feeling for these, maybe if you posted a dozen or so others



lol....but yes...good idea!


----------



## quiddity

hawt ... wish she was looking at me in #7

any more?


----------



## E-jeezy

No more...but there will soon be many more with everyone's advice taken into consideration...thanks for all the tips, practice makes perfect and I don't mind practicing with beautiful women all day


----------



## mindfloodz

I think they look great


----------



## rehab

idk what it is but there is something about them that looks wierd. Try using a custom white balance and buying a grey card. Her skin looks orange  but idk if thats a tanning issue or a WB/editing issues. Overall your on the right track but be careful because sometimes making boobs look big, can make a person look big.


----------



## manaheim

Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## alewilliams

boys.. haha


----------



## manaheim

Boob envy aside (and there is that), I think #2 was overall the best shot. It's very complimentary to her, pretty sexy, a really nice pose and just overall pretty cool. The one thing is it feels a little tight on the lower and right sides and too open on the upper and left. I think a bit of cropping would help, but it's unfortunate that you (probably) don't have a wider image to give her a bit more room on the other side.

The shot where she is in the bikini and dead-on doesn't seem complimentary to her body shape- I think having her angled a bit works more. The shot where she is leaning back seems like her pose is a little awkward/uncomfortable, and the brick and such seem confusing to me compositionally.

In all cases I think you want to be sure that the pose brings out the best in the model. In her case, go with those curves and accentuate them and look to avoid the flat/straight looks.

Note: I'm not a big people photographer, so take these as reactions from a generally experienced with photography and an observer of portraiture.


----------



## E-jeezy

I'd love to shoot with you. You have a great insight! Thanks for the advice...I'm new to shooting models and posing, so I'm getting used to like taking control and posing my models. I'm getting more comfortable with it but I'm still learning and using all the advice I can get. Thanks so much for all your input...and next time, less boobs hahaha you guys are a little too excited over them, even though they are awesome. I have a shoot coming up with a few more girls that just came back home from college so look forward to some new work


----------



## HeadshotLondon

She looks a bit uncomfortable in some shots, so working and practicing some poses beforehand would help with looking a bit more professional. Otherwise great photos


----------



## JerrfyLube

I didn't read the rest of the reply's but I have a few minutes to kill this morning and will go through them quickly...

#1.  Her pose looks forced and unnatural giving her an uncomfortable, stiff look to her body and face.  I'm going to say that you probably turned up the saturation a tad too much, as the skin tones are almost making her look like she has not so properly functioning kidneys.  Correct your white balance and tone it back just a tad on the saturation. Pay close attention to your backgrounds too as she has something growing out of the back of her head.  I like the leading line of the roof and the wall but it needs a slight counter-clockwise rotation to correct the tilt.  Exposure looks OK but the evening light is a bit harsh for my tastes.

#2.  Not a bad pose but it looks like she was posing for another photographer and you jumped in and snapped a quick picture.  The looking off in the distance thing works when properly executed but it just didn't quite cut the mustard here.  Little bit weird of a crop too... give her feet just a tiny bit more room to breathe.  This particular picture, with a slightly different crop, same body position but with her eyes directed at you would have been much nicer.

#3.  Watch exposure on the eyes.  She has a raccoon eye thing going on here because of the light coming in from behind her.  A simple solution would be to use a little off camera fill flash or a reflector to help bring some light into her face and eyes.  The corner of her elbow being cropped off also bugs me.  Again, make sure your white balance is properly set and take it easy on the saturation... it's not quite as overboard as the first photo but it's close.  I do like the expression on her face and the overall composition of this particular photo though.

Overall, not terrible and with a little bit of work, you'd have some winners.  I'll comment on the others later...


----------



## DiskoJoe

molested_cow said:


> Self portrait???



A/S/L?????????

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusica

Great job, I just recommend retouching lines on her forehead.


----------



## manaheim

Stop revitalizing this thread.  It makes me... um... "re-evaluate" the pictures each time it comes up on my subscribed list.


----------



## mayhem7

It's a very nice model, and the pictures are good.. A small suggestion however, would be to photoshop her skin a little bid.


----------



## HoboSyke

I don't think the bikini + brick rubble theme go well together.

She is cute, I think with some more practice you could get some real winning photographs with her.


----------



## Granddad

Microdermal implants? Oh dear ... I hope she never gets pregnant. My daughter just had twins, she was HUGE! What that did to her belly button piercing wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## kasperjd4

You have a lot of lost limbs in the photos. Poses are not very flattering either. You also have to be very careful when photographing a women with larger breasts as they can tend to make her body look very square. 

They are "Fun" photos. Keep working on understanding light, backgrounds, and composition.


----------



## Guinness Man

NICE> I want to shoot with her!


----------



## gopal

the second series is superb.


----------



## jowensphoto

Yeah, the model is hot, but the photos are not flattering. Number 6, specifically...well, her boobs are uneven. Don't be afraid to tell someone to, ahem, adjust themselves.

Be careful with PP, a lot of these look really tortured.


----------

